# Dodo Purple Haze Pro v's BOS, A wee test



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

*Dodo Purple Haze Pro V's Swissvax Best of Show*

_(Take 2, hopefully removed any hyperlinks from the images)._

Ok, here's a wee test I did this evening; Dodo Purple Haze Pro V's Swissvax Best Of Show.
Some may call this an uneven contest, the PH being a sub £50 wax, The BOS being £130+. However, with the Carnauba contents of the PH Pro I thought it 
would be a great test, it may also help a few people to decide what you get for your money.

The car was fully clayed & machined last week then sealed with Polished Bliss's newest addition, Project Awesome (Excellent sealer by the way  );

It also has a coat of RG55 Carnauba on.

Today, the car was foamed, PW'd, washed with Dodo BTBM and dried with a Miracle Drier.

Here's a shot of the RG55 Beading before drying:

RG55-Beading:










Enough of that though, I was just seeing how it was going to compare to PH 

Right, onto the testing. I masked of a couple of 10" sq (that's 254mm Sq for our PC minded members).

SV BOS on the left, Dodo PH on the right:









Both applied by fingers:









Starting to Haze now:









While these were curing, I applied some PH to the boot and roof using an MF applicator, bad idea!!
The clogging was terrible, the application random and the wastage horrendous. It's a very soft wax and wax starting to dry layer on the pad (see below). Lesson learned, use your fingers or perhaps a small foam pad.
I should have know this as I had a similar issue with BOS a while back and opted to use my fingers.

PH Clogging on Pad:


















Here's a shot of the poor application by pad:









By comparison, here's an even distribution shot by fingers, much more uniform:









Back to the test. I removed the tape and used a separate MF on each panel to buff the waxes off:









Now, here's where it gets really interesting; How would beading compare? I know BOS leaves some lovely tight beads and we have already seen the RG55
shot. This next shot shows how similar the beading is which surprised me somewhat (pleasantly I must add).

BOS V's PH Beading (BOS on Left, PH on Right):


















So, it seems that both are pretty equal when it comes to beading, also when I removed the MF I had at the bottom, the water sheeting runs were very similar.

Onto the final application and buffing. I found that the 10 minutes curing time stated on the tub should be adhered to. I (at first) chose to ignore it and give it a good 30mins, bad idea! It was quite difficult to come off using an MF but had better results with the Eurow towel.
I buffed the remainder off with the Eurow after 10-15mins curing and it was a doddle.

So, my findings 

:-Application was easy and with fingers a little goes a long way so don't be scared to try it.
:-Removal, stick to the guidelines, use a plush towel and there will be no issues.
:-The smell; anyone remember the liquorice sticks you get in Sherbet Fountains 
:-Beading was superb, every bit as good as the more expensive BOS as tested.
: The shine and lustre was again quite stunning with added depth and colour to the paintwork, the flake pop is awesome.
:-Durability at this point could not be measured but will report back in a week.

For under £50, this is a premium wax and should be a worthy competitor to some of the more expensive and "well Known" Carnaubas...Buy It!!

Here's a few after shots for my own) amusement value. Thanks for reading/looking and feel free to comment.

Gary

Flake Pop:


















Finished:









Reflections:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

sort out the img tags fella


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

I know, it these stupid embedded hyperlinks on the site


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

All sorted now


----------



## mikecc (Dec 10, 2007)

Nice comparison! 

Mike.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

wow, beading is near on exact to BOS, however my only issue would be applying by hand, I know its great fun etc but you use a hell of a lot more wax this way I find. Is there no way of using an applicator to apply this?


----------



## AutoshineSV (Feb 21, 2008)

Great little test there my friend, just one thing the MF applicators are used mainly for the pre cleaner fluid not the waxing, sponge applicators for the waxing, you will not get any clogging:thumb:

As most people will already know i was one of the first Swissvax detailers here in the UK and worked at HQ, but i now use Dodo on every detail and i get the same results:thumb:

Prep the car perfect and any wax will give you a good shine IMO


----------



## pdv40 (Sep 11, 2008)

maybe a sponge pad would be better than an mf one for application?


----------



## kev_vaux (May 7, 2009)

Great test, I wish i could take photos like this!!!


----------



## AutoshineSV (Feb 21, 2008)

kev_vaux said:


> Great test, I wish i could take photos like this!!!


Use the Macro setting to get close ups :thumb:


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

AutoshineSV said:


> Great little test there my friend, just one thing the MF applicators are used mainly for the pre cleaner fluid not the waxing, sponge applicators for the waxing, you will not get any clogging:thumb:
> 
> As most people will already know i was one of the first Swissvax detailers here in the UK and worked at HQ, but i now use Dodo on every detail and i get the same results:thumb:
> 
> Prep the car perfect and any wax will give you a good shine IMO


I did state that the foam applicator may be better, but I didn't have any, so used my fingers 

As for the comments about using more product this way, I disagree 100%, I apply BOS, Concours etc by fingers and although time consuming I believe the heat melts the wax and it goes further. Just remember scrape your finger tips along the pot to remove the excess 

Gary


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Microfibre is not a good material to be applying waxes/sealants with, except in some cases, like Auto-balm - but then the method of application calls for dampness, and the amount needed, somewhat easier to obtain.
I wonder Gary, if you had used the applicator there damp, would you've got better results, both in deposition of the wax, and build-up, etc, in the pad?


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

I never thought about using a damp pad, perhaps next time I'll try that.

Gary


----------



## pete001 (Dec 21, 2006)

Great review there :thumb:,Thanks for sharing.


----------



## agpatel (Jun 5, 2009)

Looks nice, cant wait to see some durability results on PH Pro.


----------



## Bigge (Aug 24, 2009)

Im holding off on the order i had planned now, im very impressed with that review.
How does ph pro compare to ph? 
How do both compare to say, fk1000p or colly 476s for durability? 
For that matter how does bos? 

Is it me, or are the questions relentless, and the possible answers endless? Just when you think you have made a desicion, someone goes and throws you a curve ball  all of a sudden you have a load of questions in a futile effort to save some cash. When you KNOW full well its gonna cost ya...in the end, it aaaallllwaays costs ya.


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Well, it's been nearly 1 month since applying the PH Pro, and it's still beading very well.
In that time the car has been SF/washed 3 times, so it seems to be holding up quite well.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Cheers for the review, I am now very interested to add this to my rapidly growing collection. If only my car had enough panels to try them all back to back! Good review and I agree with the applying wax by hand seems much easier as it just melts :thumb:


----------



## RASCAL (Sep 9, 2009)

top review mate :buffer:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

I recently got myself a pot of PH Pro, my first go with a Dodo wax.
I really wanted to like it but the application puts me of compared to my Swissvax and Zymol, it's a bugger to apply using a foam applicator as I would normally with all my waxes, the finish and removal though is very good.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Nice one - thanks for sharing :thumb:


----------



## Rnickolas (Jul 31, 2009)

how would you compare the two looks wise?


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Rnickolas said:


> how would you compare the two looks wise?


It may just be an illusion, but I believe the PH actually gave the paint a darker look, but then it is a dark wax.
The beading (as seen), is virtually identical and both give a lovely glossy finish.


----------



## Rnickolas (Jul 31, 2009)

Gary-360 said:


> It may just be an illusion, but I believe the PH actually gave the paint a darker look, but then it is a dark wax.
> The beading (as seen), is virtually identical and both give a lovely glossy finish.


Awesome, I have some BOS that is almost empty and I wasnt sure if I was going to get another tub or try something else


----------

